# Help! Fish dying and no clue what this is!



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

My daughter has a 28gallon tank.

One small plant and has been setup since last xmas with no issues, no new fish in about the last 4-5 months Id say? Maybe longer.

Suddenly about two weeks ago we realized her angel fish was gone. Must have died and I didn't think much of it.

Then last week one of her yellow fishes that she has had since the tank was new started looking skinny and the spine was getting a bent look to it. The fish also lost a lot of its colour. I flushed him as he was totally suffering and half dead.

Now in the last few days we have I think an oto cat which is looking like it has open sores & belly is huge. Another gourami which has purple near its gills and is staying on the bottom.

I don't see anything weird on them like ick or anything. Tested the water today at the pet store:

Ammonia 0
Hardness 150
Chlorine & chloramine 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 80mg
Ph 6.8

They sold us api general cure and I've dosed the tank but anything else I can do? Or any idea what it is? They said some sort of infection but didn't know.

First two are of the first fish and in the last you can sort of see the purple on the gourami it now looks worse.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Oto cat. Mostly his belly and anus look bloody:flushed:


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Vacuum the bottom . You may need something for internal bacterial infection. Did you lose power when the storm hit? You may have lost some food bacteria. As far as the DANIO I've seen that in danios. Wasting and curved. One reason they are on the permit list also gouramis. They carry disease.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for replying April. We did lose power for about 12 hours? I did add the general cure to the tank already, should I grab something else for the internal?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd just do another wc and do a good gravel vac. You may have ended up with aneorobic bacteria . Dead spots or even in the filter after no power. The Otto.. You would need one that works on dropsy or internal bacterial infection. Bifuran. I have some I could give you..but I'd do it in a small container with air. It may not cure him. May be too late for him.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Partial water change is always good just make sure it is well cycled and I would use small hose to transfer the new water in the tank. It is slow process but less stress on fish


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Bristol said:


> Oto cat. Mostly his belly and anus look bloody:flushed:


Its a chinese algae eater  not otocinclus. The bloated belly look is probably like what April said, an internal infection.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The algae eater has died. Gourami still holding on but mostly at the bottom of the tank on his side or pointing towards the top of the tank.

I now have another fish that spine is going bent. Is the bent spine also a sign of infection? I googled and it said fish tuberculosis :flushed::grin:

I tried getting a photo


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

In the bottom photo you can see another of the same fish is in the shot and it really shows the difference.


----------

